# New P; Mac/Spilo?



## tyler604 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey all,

Haven't made a post in a while but I'm back for an ID.

I can alwayshope for a Spilo but I know they are hard to actaully come by.

Probably still a little small for a positive identification but here are some pics anyways.

tyler


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

S.maculutus


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It is likely a Serrasalmus maculatus. Nice little fish you have there.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Id say spilo cause of the line in the middle instead of at the end of the tail.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Piranha said:


> Id say spilo cause of the line in the middle instead of at the end of the tail.


i would have to agree,but n e more you the hell knows!!!!







Nice fish though


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

From the look of his tail, I would say S. spilopleura but I prefer wait until he is fully acclimated


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Dr. Piranha said:


> Id say spilo cause of the line in the middle instead of at the end of the tail.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

eye color looks good for a spilo too.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

im goin wid spilo.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

spilo cf


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

spilo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish fits the description and photo of the Jegu S. maculatus.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks more spilo to me


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

look like a Mac... to me

look like a Mac... to me


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. a nice maculatus...







!


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

spilo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Like I said, S. maculatus. Unless those of your that insist it is a "spilo" by all means produce the sci documents.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Like I said, S. maculatus. Unless those of your that insist it is a "spilo" by all means produce the sci documents.


My thoughts exactly-i cant beleive they still want to debate this-After the MAN has spoken


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Dr. Piranha said:


> Id say spilo cause of the line in the middle instead of at the end of the tail.


all macs have that mid line and hyaline edge till they get bigger.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Like I said, S. maculatus. Unless those of your that insist it is a "spilo" by all means produce the sci documents.


There are no sci docs either way.

I have a mac... I am sure he is a mac, because he is at full size, red eyes...etc. But this fish have an overall different shape than my fish.

The mouth is a totally different shape...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom Posted Today, 08:01 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Aug 5 2006, 06:18 PM)
> 
> Like I said, S. maculatus. Unless those of your that insist it is a "spilo" by all means produce the sci documents.
> ...


Unfortunately, body shape and jaw shape are individual traits, not all fish (or humans) are created equal. Further compounded if the fish is tank bred and sold for "wild". Not saying it is, just a consideration.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree, but general shape does matter.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I agree, but general shape does matter.


i hear size doesnt??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom Posted Today, 08:42 AM
> I agree, but general shape does matter.


Generalized? Yes, in that context I agree. Here are some variety of shape differences and jaw to illustrate this topic. Its just 1 example, there are many more. Look at the fish closely, they are the same species but with subtle differences that the untrained eye generally overlooks.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom Posted Today, 08:42 AM
> > I agree, but general shape does matter.
> 
> 
> Generalized? Yes, in that context I agree. Here are some variety of shape differences and jaw to illustrate this topic. Its just 1 example, there are many more. Look at the fish closely, they are the same species but with subtle differences that the untrained eye generally overlooks.


these jaw shape differences also occur with size... these fish are different size, age...etc.

But I agree with that


----------

